# Illinois/Midwest breeders for companion/therapy



## Ellen S (May 22, 2017)

Hi. I am an experienced GSD owner ready to love a GSD again! I live in Chicago but will consider farther afield in the Midwest for the right breeder of companion quality dogs who could also do therapy/visitation work. Sound temperament for busy urban life a must! Want to keep price $2500 or lower. Thank you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha Seck of Traumwolfen has all her breeding females certified as Therapy dogs and AKC rally and obedience titles. The females are producing working quality pups with several recent pups already starting training.

She just did a repeat of her L litter a couple of weeks ago. There are two local of that litter to me who are very very nice pups.

Even with transport (she will deliver part or all the way depending on location for expenses), that litter will be in your price range


Lee


----------

